# photography chemistry bottles



## avalonweddings (Oct 15, 2019)

want to see photos of anyone's bottles for early photo chemistry.... i'll try to post mine soon as i figure out how.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Oct 16, 2019)

Avalonweddings,
                         Here are two I recently shot of a collection that I bought up in Maine in September. I've got to do more of these, love the way the Citrate of Magnesia came out.


----------



## otto (Oct 17, 2019)

Beautiful .Nice images


----------



## avalonweddings (Oct 21, 2019)

sorry... i was wanting photos of bottles for photography chemistry... so bottles that were used in a darkroom... i don't think these were...  

looking for kodak,eastman, anthony, scoville bottles and whatnot..


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 22, 2019)

Some E Anthony I used to have. I sold them though.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 22, 2019)

Another pic


----------



## avalonweddings (Jun 6, 2020)

Road Dog said:


> Another pic


you wouldn't want to sell that one, would you?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 6, 2020)

Here is an old Eastman Kodak Co. Turning a little purple.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 6, 2020)

and tagging onto Robby's post .... another Eastman Kodak ...and, I used to have your example too Robby but sold it at the North Jersey Antique Bottle Show & Sale a few years back when we still had the show on Rt 202. This example I dug on a recently demolished house site. It's an odd size, 3" x 3" and 6" to the shoulder 7 1/2" to the top of the lip. It holds just shy of 3 cups of fluid (22 oz.) It's a clean, no damage bottle.
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 6, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is an old Eastman Kodak Co. Turning a little purple.


That's nice photo chemical bottle Robby..
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 6, 2020)

Road Dog said:


> Some E Anthony I used to have. I sold them though.


These are very nice road dog! great set of chemical bottles!  Like the last on too with the box! so hard to find...
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 6, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> That's nice photo chemical bottle Robby..
> ~Fred


Thanks fred. I know it's an old thread but I decided like hemi to post anyway.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 6, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> and tagging onto Robby's post .... another Eastman Kodak ...and, I used to have your example too Robby but sold it at the North Jersey Antique Bottle Show & Sale a few years back when we still had the show on Rt 202. This example I dug on a recently demolished house site. It's an odd size,View attachment 208302View attachment 208303View attachment 208304View attachment 208305 3" x 3" and 6" to the shoulder 7 1/2" to the top of the lip. It holds just shy of 3 cups of fluid (22 oz.) It's a clean, no damage bottle.
> ~Fred


Mine is only 4 oz.. has the Mark's. I like your big boy in amber. Nice crisp embossing on them.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

